# Transistor radio volume went up by itself



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi!:hide:

Oldies (parents) have a portable radio -Philips RL384 TV - , whose volume control was not working. The electronics repair shops around here (I am in India btw) will not look at radios. They told me to just get a new one but I, having gotten interested in electronics lately, am trying to repair it. Okay, I am a very clumsy guy and right now I don't even know how to solder properly and just about the only thing I know is that I can get a nasty, even fatal shock from the AC power in the house. I went to the electronics shop and got a new volume control thingy (variable resistor? potentiometer?) and after several clumsy tries, managed to get it connected to the wires in what I hope is the right configuration. I tuned into an FM station, listened to songs for some minutes and gave it to oldies.While they were listening to it, the volume just shot up really high and turning the volume knob was to no avail. I went down and switched it off, and am wondering what could be wrong? Did I damage the variable resistor ? Or could it be something else? I havent looked into the radio yet, it being night and I dont want to create a lot of noise right now and anyway I dont know how I can check whether the volume control is shot again? Or could it be wires touching each other? Just asking for a general idea of how I should progress. Please be gentle.:flowers:


----------

